# Apple Watch Ultra Thread



## projekt-h

I’m sure it’d get its own thread at some point… so why not now.

Post photos of doing “Ultra” things, discuss “Ultra” features… or whatever.

Dimensions:
43.3mm Wide, including Crown Guard
14.5mm Thick, with bubble back. 12.3 without.
49.2mm Long, 54.5mm with "bars" on Alpine Loop











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Ok, these are pretty cool and I dig it. Definitely the first Apple Watch I would consider. That being said, I’ll probably pick one up in 2 weeks. 

The Apple store didn’t have any Trail loop band watches in stock, so I only got to try on the Alpine Loop and Ocean band.

First impressions…damn this a big watch and I was rocking my Sinn T1 


















There’s just the slightest polished chamfer near the edge of the crystal. The screen is super bright too. I’m sure this will be easily visible in bright sunlight. 


Sitting pretty tall on my 7 1/4” wrist 










The Ocean band was surprisingly comfortable and the adjustable keeper was easy enough to pull out and adjust its placement. The Alpine loop has the perfectly matching bead blasted end links that look very cool IMO. It also has a little stretch to it, making it a perfect every day strap.

Hopefully I’ll be able to check out the Trail loop band on my next visit. If it’s as nice as the other straps I’ll be ordering one too.


Shannon


----------



## projekt-h

On my 6.5” wrist:




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pstef123

It sure looks big. Mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I hope it doesn’t look comically large.


----------



## DougFNJ

This battery life is absolutely amazing. Received the watch Friday. Late night, I installed the update, charged it to full, and haven’t put it back on the charger. It is now 11:42 on Monday, over 57 hours later with no power save activated and I’m at 22%. That will likely last me through when I get home from work and a little beyond. 

Now this is just normal everyday usage, I’ve played with faces, setting things up, notifications, timers, sending receiving texts, sports scores, listened to some music. Haven’t used it yet for fitness activities yet, I’m sure GPS or cellular will eat into that at some point, but for simple daily use, this battery life is beyond what I expected.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sathomasga

With 15cm wrists, there's no way to completely avoid it looking rather huge, but the strap makes a difference. In particular, the Ocean Band seems a much better match for slender wrists than the Alpine Loop (and, for the same reason, the Trail Loop). This was a pleasant surprise to me. I pre-ordered the Ocean Band because of availability, expecting to quickly replace it. And, indeed, I was able to buy an Alpine Loop at the Apple Store. But I've changed my mind. The lug adapters in the Loop bands significantly increase the height of the watch. The Ocean Band, in contrast, has integrated connectors. Lug-to-lug distance is tricky without actual lugs, but by my measurements, the Loops measure 54mm and the Band measures 46mm. The Loop bands also have a, well, loop, on at least one lug, and that loop further extends the watch height. Here's a photo comparison.










More subjectively, the FKM rubber in the Ocean Band feels much better against my skin than the nylon in the Alpine Loop. The only complaint I have with Ocean Band is that water can collect in the cavities during, say, swimming. And that means it will eventually drip on you at a most inconvenient time. Of course, the hollow nylon fibers in the Alpine and Trail Loops also hold water.

And for those looking for a more traditional strap, any good tool watch looks fine on a NATO. A standard single-pass would obviously block the sensors, but Erika's Originals work well:


----------



## projekt-h

Updated original post with dimensions.

Charged to 93% Saturday morning, was down to 33% this morning (Monday) then charged up to 97%. ~12hrs later I'm at 84%. Normal wear, checked compass a couple times just for fun. I only have text and "move/stand" notifications on, and was a little light on those today. Seems like sleep tracking pulls about 10% per night from what I've noticed. 

Hopefully I'll be able to make it biking some time this week/weekend to compare GPS to what my phone gets and see how much battery that kills.

Also planning on getting a regular sport band or solo loop for it soon so it looks like less of a block on my smaller wrist. Just with they made either of those in the same cool orange as the Alpine Loop.


----------



## DougFNJ

sathomasga said:


> With 15cm wrists, there's no way to completely avoid it looking rather huge, but the strap makes a difference. In particular, the Ocean Band seems a much better match for slender wrists than the Alpine Loop (and, for the same reason, the Trail Loop). This was a pleasant surprise to me. I pre-ordered the Ocean Band because of availability, expecting to quickly replace it. And, indeed, I was able to buy an Alpine Loop at the Apple Store. But I've changed my mind. The lug adapters in the Loop bands significantly increase the height of the watch. The Ocean Band, in contrast, has integrated connectors. Lug-to-lug distance is tricky without actual lugs, but by my measurements, the Loops measure 54mm and the Band measures 46mm. The Loop bands also have a, well, loop, on at least one lug, and that loop further extends the watch height. Here's a photo comparison.
> 
> View attachment 16925877
> 
> 
> More subjectively, the FKM rubber in the Ocean Band feels much better against my skin than the nylon in the Alpine Loop. The only complaint I have with Ocean Band is that water can collect in the cavities during, say, swimming. And that means it will eventually drip on you at a most inconvenient time. Of course, the hollow nylon fibers in the Alpine and Trail Loops also hold water.
> 
> And for those looking for a more traditional strap, any good tool watch looks fine on a NATO. A standard single-pass would obviously block the sensors, but Erika's Originals work well:
> 
> View attachment 16925882


I like that with Erica’s originals, great color choice. May have to order these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougFNJ

DougFNJ said:


> This battery life is absolutely amazing. Received the watch Friday. Late night, I installed the update, charged it to full, and haven’t put it back on the charger. It is now 11:42 on Monday, over 57 hours later with no power save activated and I’m at 22%. That will likely last me through when I get home from work and a little beyond.
> 
> Now this is just normal everyday usage, I’ve played with faces, setting things up, notifications, timers, sending receiving texts, sports scores, listened to some music. Haven’t used it yet for fitness activities yet, I’m sure GPS or cellular will eat into that at some point, but for simple daily use, this battery life is beyond what I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


8:31 tonight, 5% battery left. That’s over 66 hours from the first charge with probably another couple hours for the remaining 5% to drain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sathomasga

DougFNJ said:


> I like that with Erica’s originals, great color choice. May have to order these.


Yeah. I think that's going to be the strap I stick with most of the time. One remaining test is a long run to check for comfort and, more critically, heart rate accuracy. Heart rate was fine cycling with the strap though, and usually cycling is more challenging for optical sensors at the wrist. Like everything nylon it holds water, so not suitable for swimming, or, more accurately, not suitable for continuing to wear after swimming. (Ironic, since it's a Marine Nationale strap.) If all goes well, it will be the Ocean Band for swimming and Erika for everything else.

(I should note that the Ultra is too big for me to wear in daily use, so I'm only using it for workouts and as an occassional change of pace. I'm keeping my S7 Titanium for regular wear.)


----------



## Will_f

Reading this thread has reinforced my excitement at getting a shipping notice today. Looking forward to this one, but I’m going to look pretty goofy diving with an Apple Watch on one wrist and a 3000 meter rated H2O mechanical on the other.


----------



## DougFNJ

Will_f said:


> Reading this thread has reinforced my excitement at getting a shipping notice today. Looking forward to this one, but I’m going to look pretty goofy diving with an Apple Watch on one wrist and a 3000 meter rated H2O mechanical on the other.


As goofy as bringing a G-Shock. I definitely suggest the ocean strap, very comfortable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f

DougFNJ said:


> As goofy as bringing a G-Shock. I definitely suggest the ocean strap, very comfortable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did order the ocean strap. I also found a couple of other straps online- one titanium (which is really nice, but more than I want to spend) and one carbon fiber (that’s in my price range). Both use neodymium magnets in the clasp. Pics of both attached. The titanium is from nomagoods.com and the carbon fiber is from ipitaka.com


----------



## ecruz

I could hold out no longer! Mine gets delivered tomorrow.  The physical buttons, larger screen and longer battery life finally won me over. We'll see how much it disrupts my daily watch rotation. I have a Garmin Venu 2, but only use it while mountain biking. I've never worn the Garmin as a "regular" watch.


----------



## Will_f

Mine is apparently in transit from China. Given customs delays, I figure I _might_ see it in a couple weeks.


----------



## ronalddheld

Try to see one today, time permitting.


----------



## TimeInTN

I had one of these in the cart several times but just haven’t decided to purchase yet. I was concerned the flat screen would protrude too much and look odd but I must say these do look pretty cool in a large G-Shock kind of way.


----------



## DougFNJ

Just picked up a set of Nike straps in Olive and Black, great combo with the titanium. 

I am also attaching photos of the end of the straps to properly show straps for the 45mm are absolutely compatible. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougFNJ

This is great, my Ultra can fit my Panerai straps with adapters. 




















Tomcrazy Compatible with iWatch Watch Strap Connector , Replaceable Metal Watch Band Adapter For Apple Watch Series 8 Ultra 7 SE 6 5 4 3 2 1 Amazon.com: Tomcrazy Compatible with iWatch Watch Strap Connector , Replaceable Metal Watch Band Adapter For Apple Watch Series 8 Ultra 7 6 /SE 5 4 3 2 1 (Silver-6 Pieces, 49mm/45mm/44mm/42mm) : Cell Phones & Accessories


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecruz

So far I really like it. It looks bigger in the pic, than it actually is. On top of that, it's very comfortable. About the same size as my Seiko Dive Watches, maybe a little smaller, definitely lighter. I barely notice that I'm wearing it.

I'm on the lookout for a simple, Pilot watch face for it. If anyone finds one, let me know.


----------



## BarracksSi

Will_f said:


> I did order the ocean strap. I also found a couple of other straps online- one titanium (which is really nice, but more than I want to spend) and one carbon fiber (that’s in my price range). Both use neodymium magnets in the clasp. Pics of both attached. The titanium is from nomagoods.com and the carbon fiber is from ipitaka.com
> 
> 
> View attachment 16927788


It may have something like carbon inlays, but I don't believe for a minute that it's structurally carbon fiber. Looks like black plastic in the pictures on their product page.


----------



## BarracksSi

ecruz said:


> I'm on the lookout for a simple, Pilot watch face for it. If anyone finds one, let me know.


No third-party faces, at least nothing outside prepackaged Apple faces combined with chosen app complications. So you'll need to chose from Apple's existing faces for a general style and layout.

Simple, pilot-ish? How about California, Explorer, GMT, Metropolitan, or Utility?


----------



## ecruz

I did find a couple of apps, in the App store that have custom faces outside of Apple's included faces (Facer, MobyFace, Buddywatch, etc). None of them have what I'm looking for. I'm hoping for something along these lines. Simple, plain, easy to read.


----------



## Shutterbug57

I’m looking for one like this.


----------



## BarracksSi

ecruz said:


> I did find a couple of apps, in the App store that have custom faces outside of Apple's included faces (Facer, MobyFace, Buddywatch, etc). None of them have what I'm looking for.


All three of those apps leverage Apple's stock faces with custom image backgrounds, custom color choices, and/or complications from third-party apps. None of them create entirely new faces that aren't Apple's. I can choose colors and complications myself and send the resulting face to you via iMessage, and you'll get the same result as what these apps do.

For example, many of the MobyFace "faces" are no different from using my own image file as a background:


----------



## BarracksSi

Shutterbug57 said:


> I’m looking for one like this.
> 
> View attachment 16934681


Not gonna happen, not without a new watch face written in-house by Apple (and likely licensed through Franck Muller).

Of course anything is possible later on, but for over seven years so far, Apple has not allowed (officially) modifying the base elements of watch faces like hands, numerals, and indices. Custom backgrounds can only be loaded into Photos, Portraits, or Kaleidoscope faces.

I also don't expect Apple to begin allowing fully custom faces anytime soon — because we all know that by the end of the first day, we'll see fake Rolex/Cartier/etc junk litter the App Store just like what happens on Android watches.


----------



## Shutterbug57

BarracksSi said:


> Not gonna happen, not without a new watch face written in-house by Apple (and likely licensed through Franck Muller).
> 
> Of course anything is possible later on, but for over seven years so far, Apple has not allowed (officially) modifying the base elements of watch faces like hands, numerals, and indices. Custom backgrounds can only be loaded into Photos, Portraits, or Kaleidoscope faces.
> 
> I also don't expect Apple to begin allowing fully custom faces anytime soon — because we all know that by the end of the first day, we'll see fake Rolex/Cartier/etc junk litter the App Store just like what happens on Android watches.


I don’t expect it either, but I would like it.


----------



## Will_f

BarracksSi said:


> It may have something like carbon inlays, but I don't believe for a minute that it's structurally carbon fiber. Looks like black plastic in the pictures on their product page.


Per the web page it’s pure CF1000. It arrived today though and it’s really well made. The magnetic clasp is super slick. Unfortunately my Ultra is somewhere between China and here so I put it on my AW5.


----------



## RandM

I am more interested in the speed of charging. If I put my Ultra on the charger after I run in the morning while I shower and shave and then when I get ready to go to sleep it is fully charged twice a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

RandM said:


> I am more interested in the speed of charging. If I put my Ultra on the charger after I run in the morning while I shower and shave and then when I get ready to go to sleep it is fully charged twice a day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don’t think you’d have anything to worry about. I’m finally at the point where I charge my AW once I get to my desk at work and again before bedtime — but it’s a four-year-old Series 4, and I log the biking leg of my commute each way, too.


----------



## lvt

That's huge.

Did they double the battery life for the watch?


----------



## BarracksSi

lvt said:


> That's huge.
> 
> Did they double the battery life for the watch?


The Ultra's battery is twice as big as the S4's per iFixit's teardowns (1.113 Wh (291.8 mAh at 3.81 V) for the S4 and 2.094 Wh (542 mAh at 3.86 V) for the Ultra).

The system chip should also be getting more efficient. Smaller process and more cores means less current draw for the same amount of work.


----------



## lvt

BarracksSi said:


> The Ultra's battery is twice as big as the S4's per iFixit's teardowns (1.113 Wh (291.8 mAh at 3.81 V) for the S4 and 2.094 Wh (542 mAh at 3.86 V) for the Ultra).
> 
> The system chip should also be getting more efficient. Smaller process and more cores means less current draw for the same amount of work.


That sounds promising, thanks.


----------



## BarracksSi

lvt said:


> That sounds promising, thanks.


They’re also due to add a software toggle to extend battery life to 60 hours on the Ultra using some form of low power mode.









Introducing Apple Watch Ultra


Apple today announced Apple Watch Ultra, which brings a new bold design and a wide range of features for endurance, exploration, and adventure.



www.apple.com





Footnote 2: Low-power setting with reduced frequency of GPS and heart rate readings will be available later this fall.


----------



## sathomasga

BarracksSi said:


> They’re also due to add a software toggle to extend battery life to 60 hours on the Ultra using some form of low power mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing Apple Watch Ultra
> 
> 
> Apple today announced Apple Watch Ultra, which brings a new bold design and a wide range of features for endurance, exploration, and adventure.
> 
> 
> 
> www.apple.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Footnote 2: Low-power setting with reduced frequency of GPS and heart rate readings will be available later this fall.


Just to be clear, the new low power mode is available today. Control Center -> Battery Level -> Enable/Disable Low Power Mode.

What's coming later this fall is a special reduced power mode just for workouts.


----------



## lvt

BarracksSi said:


> They’re also due to add a software toggle to extend battery life to 60 hours on the Ultra using some form of low power mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing Apple Watch Ultra
> 
> 
> Apple today announced Apple Watch Ultra, which brings a new bold design and a wide range of features for endurance, exploration, and adventure.
> 
> 
> 
> www.apple.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Footnote 2: Low-power setting with reduced frequency of GPS and heart rate readings will be available later this fall.


If the watch is paired with your phone, the GPS can be turned off, right?


----------



## alznc

Here is the Ultra on my 7.5” wrist. This is 10x better/more useful the Fenix 6x Pro I had. The size took a few hours to get use to. It is large, but majority of non smart watches are 40mm. I would also say the alpine loop seems to wear bigger than other straps I have seen

I won’t be wearing this one to any business meetings, but I never did with the fenix. Still not 100% on the alpine loop. I’m a NATO guy on my dive watches so I figured I would like the Alpine. It’s just meh.

I haven’t put in any runs yet so I can’t report on GPS accuracy or battery life. 

Will probably give the waterproof strap from Nomad a test drive


----------



## BarracksSi

lvt said:


> If the watch is paired with your phone, the GPS can be turned off, right?


If the phone is there, yes, it’ll offload the GPS (and cellular) function to the phone, and then the watch will primarily use Bluetooth as its only radio.


----------



## sathomasga

BarracksSi said:


> If the phone is there, yes, it’ll offload the GPS (and cellular) function to the phone, and then the watch will primarily use Bluetooth as its only radio.


This is no longer true. It was (and continues to be) the case for Series 7 and earlier. Starting with Series 8 and the Ultra, however, the watch does NOT use the phone's GPS under any circumstances.


----------



## BarracksSi

sathomasga said:


> This is no longer true. It was (and continues to be) the case for Series 7 and earlier. Starting with Series 8 and the Ultra, however, the watch does NOT use the phone's GPS under any circumstances.


Whoa, yeah, that’s a big change. TIL.


----------



## BarracksSi

sathomasga said:


> This is no longer true. It was (and continues to be) the case for Series 7 and earlier. Starting with Series 8 and the Ultra, however, the watch does NOT use the phone's GPS under any circumstances.


Where's the documentation about this? Apple's own tech details are hard to find.


----------



## sathomasga

BarracksSi said:


> Where's the documentation about this? Apple's own tech details are hard to find.


----------



## BarracksSi

sathomasga said:


>


I wonder where he got the info.


----------



## sathomasga

BarracksSi said:


> I wonder where he got the info.


Directly from Apple. He was at the launch event and had embargoed versions of the watches for testing. There are several other fitness-focused reviewers that have reported (some of) these changes as well, so it's not like Apple is keeping it a secret. They just don't bother us "regular users" with all the details.


----------



## BarracksSi

sathomasga said:


> Directly from Apple. He was at the launch event and had embargoed versions of the watches for testing. There are several other fitness-focused reviewers that have reported (some of) these changes as well, so it's not like Apple is keeping it a secret. They just don't bother us "regular users" with all the details.


I'll trust him so far, and I'll go back and watch the event later when I can.


----------



## Daniel Hunter

I really like mine…


----------



## Will_f

I’m a fan too, though I’m seriously hoping they have the Oceanic+ dive app out before Jan when I go diving.


----------



## projekt-h

Left the house at a full charge, 14 hours of wear time, including a 7-mile/43-minute mountain bike ride tracked on Strava, and a solid 20 mins of running the fur missile around. Dropped down to 82%

Not bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deediver

I love the new AW Ultra. The battery life is great so I can use it for sleep monitoring. But until it can solar charge through the watch face to extend the battery life to several days it can’t be my primary watch. What it does do it does incredibly well. I like that it vibrates on my wrist when I have a phone call or a message, although I’m not a big fan of the Dick Tracy thing, it does work well with ear buds as a phone.

I like my mechanical watches better for timing and countdown functions and it will never replace my dive computer, which is even larger and brighter than the Ultra. I have an 8 inch wrist so big watches aren’t a problem, but my wrist can barely fit into most of Apple’s watch bands. The new line of Ultra watch bands have larger bands that fit me.

I’ll use it a lot during the day and when I’m sleeping, but when I don’t need the distractions I’ll be wearing an analog mechanical watch.


----------



## BarracksSi

projekt-h said:


> Left the house at a full charge, 14 hours of wear time, including a 7-mile/43-minute mountain bike ride tracked on Strava, and a solid 20 mins of running the fur missile around. Dropped down to 82%
> 
> Not bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't need to charge an Ultra at work like I do with my Series 4 now. Sweet.


----------



## scubus

I just received mine on Wednesday.

I really like it. I like the larger size and the chunkier look over my other Apple Watches. It is something I was looking for in the Apple Watch.

I know everyone is raving about the Ocean bands, but I do not find it nearly as comfortable as the original silicon bands. Not by a long shot. I would never trust the "snap fit" of one of those bands in a diving environment, however. In addition, as a dive watch band it is far too short, or it should come with an extension. It will not fit over a wet suit. That is not a problem in Florida (except in a colder spring maybe) but in Wisconsin where I used to do quite a bit of diving, that would be a problem.

*<EDIT:> Apple DOES offer an extension for an additional $50 for the Ocean band. So you can use that to fit over a wet suit or for monster size wrists. However, I'd prefer the extension in the box for an $800 "dive" watch (49mm White Ocean Band Extension).*

Also, I use an Oceanic dive computer so I was excited to see that there would be a diving app/computer app from Oceanic. However, I am not buying into the subscription model, which Apple only conveniently mentions in the fine print. I will stick with my standalone computer for now, thank you. The 40-meter restriction is enough for most recreational diving but there are a few wrecks I dive where that may be just a touch shallow. While I do not stray below that depth for any extended period, it needs to be part of any calculation the computer does since on a few dives I do dip below that depth. You would never do that with tables, but with a computer it does happen.

Now, having said all of that, I don't know if I will ever be diving again. I hope so, but it turns out my body isn't quite as rugged as I'd like! With that in mind I am still delighted with the Ultra. I like the extra battery life and the more rugged design and look. The titanium and ceramic case is much lighter than expected and looks top end. I also like that my older bands fit flawlessly since I was expecting a gap at the ends of the mount, and I do like the new Alpine Loop band - I picked up a green one - much better than the Ocean Band (even if I think the Ocean Band looks a little more the part with the watch). I love the new Wayfinder face, especially the night red mode which matches my car's dash (hey, it's the little things) and it is super bright in the sun.

I am NOT the adventurer this watch is designed for anymore, if I ever really was, but I am happy I purchased it, and I would do it again in a second. YMMV.

PS: UPS can bite my shorts. But that is another story.


----------



## Terry M.

Mine is now on order to replace my AW 7 series. Really looking forward to extra battery life.


----------



## deediver

Terry M. said:


> Mine is now on order to replace my AW 7 series. Really looking forward to extra battery life.


The extra battery life is significant, especially at night while sleep monitoring. I wear it all night long and it only drops 10-15%. So far I haven’t had a low battery warning wearing the watch during the day, which was a common occurrence with my AW7.


----------



## BarracksSi

scubus said:


> I know everyone is raving about the Ocean bands, but I do not find it nearly as comfortable as the original silicon bands. Not by a long shot. I would never trust the "snap fit" of one of those bands in a diving environment, however. In addition, as a dive watch band it is far too short, or it should come with an extension. It will not fit over a wet suit. That is not a problem in Florida (except in a colder spring maybe) but in Wisconsin where I used to do quite a bit of diving, that would be a problem.


Which size of band did you get? Wait, never mind, I just saw that the Ocean band comes in one size (fits 130-200mm wrists according to Apple).


----------



## undertheradar

Favorite two straps do far Nomad Rugged and Ocean Loop from Amazon. Will get the Nomad Sport in black once it’s available again.


----------



## BarracksSi

This guy mowed his lawn for the ultimate Apple Watch Ultra GPS test


We’ve seen some incredibly extreme Apple Watch Ultra tests, but nothing comes close to this one. Reddit user suburbandad1999 endured the workout that we all dread: mowing the lawn. The results are actually fascinating for seeing how the new GPS in Apple Watch Ultra performs. Apple Watch Ultra...




9to5mac.com







> It’s also just a superior GPS. Apple is careful not to shun the GPS inside the new Apple Watch SE and Series 8, but it turns out, everyone can benefit from the dual-frequency GPS.
> 
> While mowing the lawn is slightly less extreme than hanging off the side of a mountain, the Reddit user’s unscientific comparison of GPS accuracy between the two GPS is actually informative. The visual alone sells the precision that adding L5 brings to the Apple Watch Ultra.


----------



## lockwood1

Any pictures with a shark mesh bracelet?


----------



## Arthur

Hard to really get a feel for the true size of the Ultra unless you see one in person and better try one on. Went to Costco yesterday and the Apple Watch display was close to the entrance. Got my first look at the Ultra. In my eye, it is a fair bit bigger than the 8 next to it. I am really intrigued by the Ultra but not sure it would be a fit for me with 7 1/4 wrist. Next time I get near and Apple store I am going to try one on, just to see.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomatoes11

I just got to try one on my 6.29 inch wrists and it’s huge! Lol way too big for me. Even the 45mm was too big so 41mm for me again. It’s a shame they don’t sell titanium versions of the standard ones anymore or offer aluminum with sapphire glass.


----------



## Freudian

Even with my 6.75” wrists, its a stretch to make the ultra work for me. I swim daily so that factored into my decision to stay with the 45mm series 8, to keep things streamlined. If I was solely a dry land athelete, I’d consider the ultra for sure.


----------



## sathomasga

lockwood1 said:


> Any pictures with a shark mesh bracelet?


Not Quite Time to Die


----------



## Freudian

Looking sharp, almost dress watchy. Never thought I’d say that about the ultra


----------



## Spy Car

I'm looking at the way the Apple Watch Ultra is sitting on most of the wrist shots here and wish Apple was able to produce a watch that curved on the wrist.

Like this (excuse the crude mock-up):










Bill


----------



## scubus

Spy Car said:


> I'm looking at the way the Apple Watch Ultra is sitting on most of the wrist shots here and wish Apple was able to produce a watch that curved on the wrist.
> 
> Like this (excuse the crude mock-up):
> 
> View attachment 16980889
> 
> 
> Bill


I think that looks good, but I like the "chunky" look on my wrist. It really lays fine for me, but my wrist is on the larger size. The curve would likely make it more wearable for a smaller wrist.


----------



## Spy Car

scubus said:


> I think that looks good, but I like the "chunky" look on my wrist. It really lays fine for me, but my wrist is on the larger size. The curve would likely make it more wearable for a smaller wrist.


Okay, let's see it on your wrist.

Thus far, to my eye, I've yet to see a photo where the Ultra has really seemed to wear well on anyone's wrist (no offense intended).

The ultra is big--which is one thing--but it is also flat. I dunno.

Bill


----------



## sathomasga

Spy Car said:


> I'm looking at the way the Apple Watch Ultra is sitting on most of the wrist shots here and wish Apple was able to produce a watch that curved on the wrist.


My 150mm wrist agrees. I will note, though, that the choice of strap makes a difference. Of the stock straps, both the Alpine and Trail Loop have a greater lug-to-lug distance due to the titanium adapters. They both also have, well ..., loops of fabric on one of those adapters, which further heightens the effect. I think it's especially noticeable on the Alpine Loop because its webbing loops "puff out" the strap quite a bit where it reverses back on itself. The Ocean Band, in contrast, has integrated connectors and no loops. I think it wears much better on smaller wrists.

Here's a picture that shows the visual height of the watch with the two bands


----------



## Mattimer

Just picked mine up from the Apple Store. Really enjoying it so far! I was surprised how lightweight it is, considering its size. I’m pretty sure it’s lighter than my series 4 stainless. Wears well on my 8.5” wrist.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035

alznc said:


> Here is the Ultra on my 7.5” wrist. This is 10x better/more useful the Fenix 6x Pro I had.


Looking forward to more thoughts as you use the Ultra more, as I use and love my 6X.


----------



## BarracksSi

I took some pics while I was trying out an Ultra today.

The color is different from my steel third-party bracelet, of course, but it's not awful, IMO.

I used to think that one of the fabric straps (Alpine Loop?) would be my choice, but I might've changed my mind. These Ocean straps are _very_ comfortable, and the strap keeper is a genius little thing. It's spring-loaded, so you pull one side open, slide it out of the strap, reposition it to another hole, then close it. I can position it exactly where I need it to hold the strap's tip secure and I don't need to touch it again.

For reference, I think my wrist is about 175-180mm.

Sorry for the blurry first pic — I switched off macro mode but kinda rushed through taking the pic.


----------



## sathomasga

BarracksSi said:


> These Ocean straps are _very_ comfortable


Far better than the Alpine Loop in my opinion. (Amazon delivers my Trail Loop tomorrow, but I'm still expecting the Ocean Band to be the best stock option.) Apple obviously wanted some color variety at launch, but I'm definitely looking forward to the next batch of colors; surely at that point they *have to* release an orange Ocean Band.


----------



## scubus

sathomasga said:


> Far better than the Alpine Loop in my opinion. (Amazon delivers my Trail Loop tomorrow, but I'm still expecting the Ocean Band to be the best stock option.) Apple obviously wanted some color variety at launch, but I'm definitely looking forward to the next batch of colors; surely at that point they *have to* release an orange Ocean Band.


So, it seems fair to say that your best bet is to try them before you buy them  

I prefer the Alpine Loop over the Ocean band. I still really prefer the silicon sport bands for comfort to be honest.


----------



## ecruz

sathomasga said:


> My 150mm wrist agrees. I will note, though, that the choice of strap makes a difference. Of the stock straps, both the Alpine and Trail Loop have a greater lug-to-lug distance due to the titanium adapters. They both also have, well ..., loops of fabric on one of those adapters, which further heightens the effect. I think it's especially noticeable on the Alpine Loop because its webbing loops "puff out" the strap quite a bit where it reverses back on itself. The Ocean Band, in contrast, has integrated connectors and no loops. I think it wears much better on smaller wrists.
> 
> Here's a picture that shows the visual height of the watch with the two bands
> View attachment 16982761


You're correct. And that's why I went with the Ocean Band. I really wanted the Alpine, in Orange, but the adapters/attachers made it just too big.


----------



## Ron From Texas

It's a big old beast of a watch. Probably a conversation starter.


----------



## sathomasga

And you thought only Rolex had to worry about fakes and replicas









Nova Ultra Smart Watch


The Nova Ultra Smart Watch is equipped with a 2” retina display made with specialized corning gorilla glass. Compatible with all major smart phone brands including iPhone & Android. Answer calls, receive text messages, take photos, listen to music, monitor your heart rate & more. Vibrations &...



www.lecouturenova.com


----------



## BarracksSi

sathomasga said:


> And you thought only Rolex had to worry about fakes and replicas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nova Ultra Smart Watch
> 
> 
> The Nova Ultra Smart Watch is equipped with a 2” retina display made with specialized corning gorilla glass. Compatible with all major smart phone brands including iPhone & Android. Answer calls, receive text messages, take photos, listen to music, monitor your heart rate & more. Vibrations &...
> 
> 
> 
> www.lecouturenova.com


This is why Apple doesn't like _anything_ to leak. Remember when the original iPod Shuffle design somehow got out? Fakers whipped out identical-looking mp3 players within a week.


----------



## Terry M.

Mine in my work environment


----------



## scubus

On wrist with a standard silicon sport band.


----------



## Worker

scubus said:


> On wrist with a standard silicon sport band.
> 
> View attachment 17013564
> 
> View attachment 17013563
> 
> View attachment 17013565
> 
> View attachment 17013562


May I ask you if that is the Hermes sport strap or something different? I have been trying to find myself and orange sport band for some time w/ no luck.


----------



## scubus

Worker said:


> May I ask you if that is the Hermes sport strap or something different? I have been trying to find myself and orange sport band for some time w/ no luck.


No, it is a simple classic orange silicon band from Epic Watch bands. I like them because they have a double dot closure instead of the single one like Apple's - and they are a bit more inexpensive, and I can't notice any difference in quality between them and the Apple original bands.

Classic Silicone Apple Watch Bands - Epic Watch Bands


----------



## Worker

scubus said:


> No, it is a simple classic orange silicon band from Epic Watch bands. I like them because they have a double dot closure instead of the single one like Apple's - and they are a bit more inexpensive, and I can't notice any difference in quality between them and the Apple original bands.
> 
> Classic Silicone Apple Watch Bands - Epic Watch Bands


Thanks! Much appreciated!!! 👍


----------



## rationaltime

scubus said:


> No, it is a simple classic orange silicon band from Epic Watch bands. I like them because they have a double dot closure instead of the single one like Apple's - and they are a bit more inexpensive, and I can't notice any difference in quality between them and the Apple original bands.
> 
> Classic Silicone Apple Watch Bands - Epic Watch Bands


They specialize in selling straps and accessories only for Apple watches.
It shows the size of the market.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Spy Car

scubus said:


> On wrist with a standard silicon sport band.
> 
> View attachment 17013564
> 
> View attachment 17013563
> 
> View attachment 17013565
> 
> View attachment 17013562


The straps that don't use the extended lugs do seem to wear better, but even in your pics (on your large wrists) one can see a gap between the strap and your wrist that isn't ideal.

If Apple was able to engineer a curved (as opposed to flat) Ultra, I think that would be a huge plus for wearability.

Bill


----------



## scubus

I see what you're saying but it doesn't bother me, and I get a similar gap on my larger analog dive watches. I don't particularly like curved watches (one of the reasons I like the Ultra, nice crisp edges), but that is just personal taste, nothing more.


----------



## Spy Car

scubus said:


> I see what you're saying but it doesn't bother me, and I get a similar gap on my larger analog dive watches. I don't particularly like curved watches (one of the reasons I like the Ultra, nice crisp edges), but that is just personal taste, nothing more.


I think that the earlier post by @sathomasga about how straps w/o the external lugs wear better on the wrist have been demonstrated in subsequent posts. Which is slightly unfortunate, as--for my taste those lugs look cool (all things being equal).

I personally don't like it when watches are large and sit flat, causing gaps or making the watch sit badly on the wrist.

We each have our own likes and dislikes. That's fair enough.

Bill


----------



## Dracer

just got mine. Trailloop. softest and lightest band ever tested


----------



## jzet

Awesome watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimmyTT

undertheradar said:


> Favorite two straps do far Nomad Rugged and Ocean Loop from Amazon. Will get the Nomad Sport in black once it’s available again.


What watch face is that?


----------



## Mark P.

Wasn't sure of size to get - 178 mm wrist so went with the large band. Could have easily done the medium too but this one is fine (closes with like 5-6 loops available still). Was on the fence with the loop but it is growing on me. Went to Hermes but for the price I was not thrilled with the bands. Just ordered a couple leather bands from BandWerk - they look real nice and most reviews are good. Love the watch after upgrading from a series 4.


----------



## AnonPi

If anyone is planning to dive with their Ultra, the Oceanic+ app has launched:









Reach new depths with the Oceanic+ app and Apple Watch Ultra


Today, the Oceanic+ app comes to Apple Watch Ultra, turning Apple’s most rugged watch into a fully capable, easy-to-use dive computer.



www.apple.com


----------



## SABIOR

I’m really enjoying this watch, I proclaimed for years that I would never buy one but I finally relented 

I put it on a bracelet that I already had with a set of Barton adapters and I’ve also worn it on leather straps in my inventory. It wears well on both imho, but I’m not real sensitive to small gaps or small variations of finishes. A couple of pics from this evening:


----------



## TimmyTT

Sadly just returned mine, I'm in to deep with Garmin really disappointed with lack of battery life!! Maybe a future interation will bring me back. Great looking watch though and the size is perfect.


----------



## ronalddheld

I do not see AW having a high priority to get more than~1 day between recharging.


----------



## Chiane

TimmyTT said:


> Sadly just returned mine, I'm in to deep with Garmin really disappointed with lack of battery life!! Maybe a future interation will bring me back. Great looking watch though and the size is perfect.


Did you think it would run longer than the published specs said when you ordered one?


----------



## scubus

AnonPi said:


> If anyone is planning to dive with their Ultra, the Oceanic+ app has launched:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reach new depths with the Oceanic+ app and Apple Watch Ultra
> 
> 
> Today, the Oceanic+ app comes to Apple Watch Ultra, turning Apple’s most rugged watch into a fully capable, easy-to-use dive computer.
> 
> 
> 
> www.apple.com


No. I am very disappointed it is a subscription model. I will just stick with my current dive computer.


----------



## scubus

TimmyTT said:


> What watch face is that?


I'm going to guess it is a picture from a topographic background. Possibly from one of these images:

(868) Pinterest


----------



## TimmyTT

Chiane said:


> Did you think it would run longer than the published specs said when you ordered one?


Nope, figured it would be like any other Applewatch I've owned, just amazing Garmin can figure out battery life and Apple is behind the curve!!!


----------



## SABIOR

Mixing it up today with my sharks tooth bracelet.


----------



## CadillacRich




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Jarus

Yoohoo posting after a very long time. Hope the community is doing well. My ultra special watch. My other watches are jealous, they don't get the wrist time anymore 😂😊


----------



## mediasapiens

Where can I buy a strap for my smartphone? I want in. I think I am ready.


----------



## [email protected]




----------

